
Buck: A high-performance build tool for Android - rohan404
http://buckbuild.com/
======
stephen
It will be interesting to see what happens to the Blaze clones, Buck and
Pants, now that Google got around to open sourcing the original (ish?, not
sure how much they've forked from Blaze) as Bazel.

My naive understanding is that they all share the same basic mental
model/approach; has anyone played with all three and can compare/contrast?
Would be a great HN submission if so... :-)

------
wzsddtc
The Vine team is using Buck and Gradle side by side to take advantage of both
(Buck for dev, Gradle to use with standard Android tools)
[http://engineering.vine.co/post/117873038742/reducing-
build-...](http://engineering.vine.co/post/117873038742/reducing-build-times-
by-adopting-buck)

~~~
on_and_off
Interesting idea, thanks for sharing that post ! Compilation times are
seriously affecting my ability to work (and the fact that my startup thinks it
is a good idea to provide shitty computers to their engineers does not help at
all, my machine freezes during compilations). Unless Google announces
something during I/O, we might take the plunge and start converting our
buildscripts to Buck.

~~~
on_and_off
And Google delivered at I/O (or at least promised that a fix is incoming).

------
vishnuharidas
Gradle's syntax is too hard to understand for a beginner. If you write
'something', you cannot say if that's a method, field, property, task, closure
or whatever. And nobody writes a well explained tutorial for that.

Either Gradle should make the syntax understandable, or adopt some other JS-
based build tools or Buck.

~~~
vorg
That's actually Groovy that Gradle uses for its syntax. And it would be nice
if Gradle allowed other scripting languages to be plugged, e.g. Clojure,
JRuby, Jython, or Nashorn.

~~~
vishnuharidas
You said it right, and I would add JavaScript to the list that you suggested.
That would make it at least readable.

------
V-2
_Note: Buck works only on Mac OS X and Linux. Windows is not supported_ \- you
lost me there

------
zserge
Finally my android builds are fast enough to not lose the focus waiting for
the build to finish! Thank you, guys. I wonder if Buck supports Kotlin, or if
not - how hard would it be to add it?

------
vj9
Awesome man. 2 minutes saved every build. Its like getting a part of your life
back.

